# For all the "Moms" here



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is pretty funny! Enjoy!






Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:That is great Kara!ound:
Now that's a mouthful!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Amazing !! 
She is one clever Mom !!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have seen this before, it is soooooooooooo right on the money!!! lolo


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

That lady is me only a few years younger, she must have teenagers. That's a compilation of everything I say to my poor DS, he's an only child. Loved it.
Paula


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have seen this before and laughed so hard I almost cried!
I love it~!!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Loved it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Loved it!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That was a RIOT!! And she is such a clever mom, she pretty much summed my day up to a 'T'.... lol ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I saw this a couple of weeks ago and just LOVE it!! She's fantastic, isn't she? Too funny. lol


----------

